# Totally Random



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

It is quite random, but does anyone work with leather or know anyone who works with leather? I'd like a couple of things for a costume I'd like to aqquire for my amatuer dramatics group, as well as my own personal use and although they are a bit odd, I'd like to see if anyone knows of anyone who works with leather who actually lives in the country. All the people I seem to find are in the USA, or elsewhere in Europe.

If anyone knows anyone who makes anything vaguely steam punk, that would be useful too 

I know, its such a random request


----------

